# Gene



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

Just arrived today so had to test it out. No messing straight in full power and judged by eye, needless to say it was well roasted (Sumatran from rave). Will read the great manual that came with it and next roast shall be better

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

The manual is fantastic....almost the best thing about the roaster


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

DavecUK said:


> The manual is fantastic....almost the best thing about the roaster


Haha, I was disappointed it wasn't signed though

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

here's the roast after cooling

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

Looks really good. And second roast?


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

ratty said:


> Looks really good. And second roast?


No second roast today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dartmoor Coffee (Feb 4, 2020)

I've got a Gene Café for testing on - don't follow the guide in the manual for roasting times. I did and my first batch I offered the wife burnt offerings . I don't find it a bad little roaster for the home use.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Dartmoor Coffee said:


> I've got a Gene Café for testing on - don't follow the guide in the manual for roasting times. I did and my first batch I offered the wife burnt offerings
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which guide? The Bella Barista one or the gene manual itself?


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Which guide? The Bella Barista one or the gene manual itself?


Bella barista one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dartmoor Coffee (Feb 4, 2020)

The one from Gene Café themselves - https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0958/8450/files/CBR_101_Manual_English_ver_03___2015_Feb_f85ca87f-e7bb-492d-9665-83b45aada9b3.pdf?3968263662365538123 I think is the manual. Page 18.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

The gene one isn't very good really. The Bella Barista one is old but still really good.


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

Dave's guide is great

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

So I had a first try as well with mine (230V). Roasting 240g of washed organic Guatemala Asoproguate, preheated empty machine for 5 minutes/200 Celsius, dump the beans in, set to 245C, FC after 11 minutes, then 225C for 6 more minutes - started cooling by the look of the beans (medium imho) then finish cooling in a colander with a fan. Got 210g out.

It is lot of fun! One of those "why have I waited so long" things 

Waiting for components for the dimmer mod, wonder how it'll go then.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

6 minute dev time?!


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Yes, first try so not really knowing what I'm doing 😁


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Not sure how that's going to be. It will at least be interesting. At what temp did first crack actually occur?


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

The actual temp at FC was the same as set, so 245C

Guess it was a too long development phase? I tried to bite one bean and the taste was nice. Of course they're resting now.

I know about Rao's 20-25% RD etc. but I just went by the look of the beans


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Dropping to 225c then seems like a huge drop, almost like starting the cooling cycle. I've used Rao's 20-25% thing and didn't get good results, probably because total roast time is longer and a little more time is spent at lower temperatures. Rao I think was basin the percentages off a 10 minute roast. I've found a 1:30-2:00 time from first crack to end to be best but it'll probably vary a bit. I've you've roasted for 6 minutes after first crack it's almost certainly baked.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

the output - when I opened the jar now the smell was really nice but those blackened bits, I can imagine won't taste good  
[IMG alt="" data-src=""]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png[/IMG][IMG alt="" data-src=""]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png[/IMG][IMG alt="" data-src=""]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png[/IMG][IMG alt="" data-src=""]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png[/IMG][IMG alt="" data-src=""]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png[/IMG]


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Did you use a voltage meter, it really helps to know If you have low voltage when roasting with the Gene until you do the mod.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

iroko said:


> Did you use a voltage meter, it really helps to know If you have low voltage when roasting with the Gene until you do the mod.


 it's all in the incoming package 😛


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Yeah 245c was probably a bit hot looking at them.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Rob1 said:


> Yeah 245c was probably a bit hot looking at them.


 the smell is quite sweet..if they're not good I can still give them to in-laws lol


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

I've tried the beans, not the cup of excellence 😜 the taste of baked is there..but still pretty good in milk drinks or affogato  strong chocolate aftertaste and definitely better than what I had at Costa once


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Stanic said:


> I've tried the beans, not the cup of excellence  the taste of baked is there..but still pretty good in milk drinks or affogato  strong chocolate aftertaste and definitely better than what I had at Costa once


There's a thread in this forum called "Today's roast". Wonder if you've seen it? Threes a ton of info, and a lot to do with the Gene Cafe.

And when it works, please add your success story there.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Here's a shot of my "veranda setup" 

The tripod has finally some use after closing of the studio. I think that with the exhaust extension I'll be able to roast indoors in the winter, with the smoke out of window. What is interesting, the manual says the lowest ambient temperature for roasting is 12 degrees Celsius - any reason for this?


----------

